
Show HN: Free listing & directory WordPress plugin - shooenook
https://demo.hivepress.co/
======
shooenook
Hey,

I've built HivePress — a free multipurpose listing & directory WordPress
plugin that allows you to build any type of directory or classifieds website.

It's extensible, highly customizable, and easy-to-use. Currently there're 4
free add-ons (favorites, messages, geolocation, reviews) and I'm working on a
few add-ons that will be released soon (Facebook login, claim listing, paid
listings). I aim to develop the most feature-rich listing & directory plugin
for WordPress while keeping it free.

It's in the beta stage so any feedback is highly appreciated. If you decide to
use it and find a bug, or want to request some feature please post an issue on
GitHub
[https://github.com/hivepress/hivepress](https://github.com/hivepress/hivepress)
Thanks!

